#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > ORGANISATIE FORUM >  >  Hoeveel mensen per vierkante meter

## Rodan

Is er een vuistregel voor het bepalen van het aantal mensen dat op een bepaald oppervlakte past. 

(ik weet wat de brandweer hier veel heeft in te brengen maar ik wil eens horen wat jullie regeltjes hiervoor zijn)

----------


## Joost van Ens

Officieel 9 personen per 10cm (vlucht/nood) deur breedte. Nu kan het natuurlijk zo zijn dat je zo veel deurbreedte hebt, dat dan alsnog het aantal mensen niet gaat passen en/of gevaar oplevert. In dit geval krijg je dan idd een aantal per vierkante meter beschikbare ruimte, dus niet de ruimtes achter de bar enz. mee tellen. Nou weet ik dat niet zeker meer maar volgens mij is het dan 4 per meter, hoewel dit per gemeente verschillend kan zijn, en ook de soort lokatie. bv. discotheek of restaurant.

groeten

----------


## Niek...

Voor zover ik weet gaat men bij grote concerten idd uit van 4 personen per m2 (misschien nog wel meer), wil je een gezellig volle ruimte reken dan met 2 personen per m2.

DMX = Doe Maar X-treme

----------


## NightVision

Er zijn wel eens metingen gehouden (met soort 'lucht'foto's, vanuit het dak dus), en daar kwamen ze op een dichtheid van 9 personen op een vierkante meter.
En dat is echt wel veel. We hebben toen voor de gein eens geprobeerd om alleen al met z'n 3en op een lengte-meter te gaan staan, dan lukt al niet.

Dit is dus de dichtheid op de vloer, achterin is het minder 'dicht', want de hele zaal 9/m2 is natuurlijk niet toegestaan. Maar het kwam wel voor in de voorste helft van de zaal.

------------------------
Wees een bink, rook niet maar drink...

----------


## Repelsteeltje

Wat Joost schrijft over het aantal centimeters (nood-)uitgangen klopt als een bus. Daarnaast is er een algemene vuistregel die zegt "1,5 persoon per m2". Het rekensommetje wat de uitkomst geeft van de minste mensen (dus niet alleen bezoekers maar reken ook je personeel e.d. mee) gaat op als maximaal aantal mensen wat er in een locatie mag. 

Uiteraard kun je het beste even voordat je een (groot) evenement organiseert de rehionale of lokale brandweer om advies vragen. Op die manier kun je namelijk ook veel moeilijker aansprakelijk worden gesteld mocht er een calamiteit voordoen.

MVG Remco, alias Repelsteeltje

----------


## Jan-Peter

Voor de verschillende zalen waar ik kom geldt als vuistregel dat er gerekend wordt naar het aantal vlucht/entreedeuren van de zaal x 100 personen. Een zaal met een vluchtdeur en een entreedeur geeft een maximum van 200 personen.

Persoonlijk vindt ik dat een te hoog aantal, want in de meeste vergaderzalen is dan wel ruimte voor zoveel mensen, maar de zaal staat dan vol met stoelen en er wordt weinig tot geen rekening gehouden met vluchtpaden.

Ook de tussenpaden bij vergaderingen zijn vaak minimaal, zet er dan nog eens een paar interruptiemicrofoons in en de doorgang is versperd. Je moet er niet aandenken dat er dan iets fout gaat.

----------


## 21dreams

Hoi

Zelf letten wij tijdens het draaien op nooduitgangen dat deze niet zijn afgesloten en dat de apparatuur zo wordt opgesteld dat dit geen extra gevaar kan opleveren bij eventuele calamiteiten.
Ik zelf heb ook nog een vraag aan mede dj's weten jullie zelf ho je moet handelen bij calamiteiten en je collega's ook?

----------


## Daan Hoffmans

Soms overleg ik dat altijd even vantevoren met de security als die aanwezig is. Voelen die jongens zich NOG belangrijker die avond.....

Ik heb ook een site........
M'n baas heeft EAW olé olé!

----------


## Destiny

> citaat:
> Officieel 9 personen per 10cm (vlucht/nood) deur breedte.



cm? meter denk ik?

Word volgens mij gewoon bepaald door aanwezige noodvoorziening ja

DJ Jip
MSN: destinygemert@hotmail.com

_Zoek en gij zult vinden... vind gij niet dan is het zoek!

Hoe zit het trouwens met dat gezamelijk bouwen van top/sub? <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>_

----------


## Remco vd Werff

Nee Jip, per cm lijkt me.

Bij 1 nooddeur van bv een meter breed, in een zaaltje,  mogen er dan 90 man in. Anders moest je al ongeveer 10 deuren hebben voor een clubje van 90 man <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>

Groeten, Remco

----------


## Joost van Ens

Ik bedoel inderdaad cm. Remco heeft het goed gelezen<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

groeten

----------

